# Do certain positions cause bleeding?



## Jeapordy (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm not a large man down there, I'm probably average. But certain positions cause my wife to bleed. She said it is normal, but it kind of freaks me out. 
Missionary, cowgirl and doggy are fine. She's a bit larger in the butt so I can't get in as far in those positions. But reverse cowgirl can cause her to bleed. Which is too bad because I really like reverse cowgirl.
Is there are problem, or is that normal? Do larger penis' cause this to happen?


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jeapordy said:


> I'm not a large man down there, I'm probably average. But certain positions cause my wife to bleed. She said it is normal, but it kind of freaks me out.
> Missionary, cowgirl and doggy are fine. She's a bit larger in the butt so I can't get in as far in those positions. But reverse cowgirl can cause her to bleed. Which is too bad because I really like reverse cowgirl.
> Is there are problem, or is that normal? Do larger penis' cause this to happen?


Is it internal/external? And how heavy is the bleeding? I know there are certain positions I have done that have caused me to tear a little. I have an episiotomy scar from my oldest and sometimes that part will tear a little if we are too rough or hit certain positions and there will be a little blood visible on tp....


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

No she shouldn't be bleeding. 
As above asked...is this from little tears to the external areas or does the blood come from internally.

If it's external I'd say UP THE LUBE big time. The vagina is super stretchy and only friction would cause bleeding in that case for me.

A vagina is built to push out something the size of a moose head...with antlers in tact..... opps..sorry it just feels that big.

But really...I'm sure as much as you are well hung... your pen!s isn't bigger than a babies head!


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

I've never had bleeding. 

I have endometriosis (sp?) which causes certain positions to be painful sometimes so we have to switch it up, but no, never bled.

She should probably have it checked out by a doctor.


----------



## Anomnom (Jun 25, 2012)

This is not normal, she really should see a doctor about it as soon as possble.


----------



## mrcow (Jan 27, 2010)

I second the recommendation for her to see the doctor.


----------



## chiben (Jun 26, 2012)

Thats not normal. You should also check where the bleeding is. It could be many things.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Anomnom said:


> This is not normal, she really should see a doctor about it as soon as possble.


It can be normal....rubbing against my cervix causes me to bleed sometimes witg deeply penetration positions. I went to the doctor and she said it was normal and to just be aware of it and realize if it becomes an issue.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, I was going to say hitting her cervix could cause bleeding, so can not being wet enough and the extra friction causing little tears.

I would like to suggest she see a doctor as well, because while it can happen, I don't think it's very normal.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Jeapordy said:


> I'm not a large man down there, I'm probably average. But certain positions cause my wife to bleed. She said it is normal, but it kind of freaks me out.
> Missionary, cowgirl and doggy are fine. She's a bit larger in the butt so I can't get in as far in those positions. But reverse cowgirl can cause her to bleed. Which is too bad because I really like reverse cowgirl.
> Is there are problem, or is that normal? Do larger penis' cause this to happen?


It is not normal to bleed and she should be seen by her doctor. Bleeding during sex can be an indication of a number of health problems and those can only be ruled out if she is seen by her doctor. I am not trying to scare you, as there are a couple other normal reasons for bleeding(small tears, etc), but it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Lifeisnotsogood2 (Sep 1, 2012)

How old is your wife? She probably has fibroids. Check with your doctor


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Is she "wet" enough? Perhaps she needs some extra lubrication. While you wait for the doctor's appointment, use extra lube to see if that helps.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

It can be normal for some women and it depends on how rough the sex is. If this is a new thing or she feels pain, tell her to see a gyno, but sometimes for some women it happens frequently.


----------

